
How good are Kim Jong-un's elite hackers? - SimplyUseless
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-32925503
======
escherize
Even the title of this piece seems like propaganda and fear mongering. As
humans we tend to over-react to outrageous scenarios, even if the chance of it
happening is very rare. Car crashes are routine and mundane, and you're much
more likely to be affected by that than North Korean bad-guy-hackers.

Building outside foes is an excellent way for the state to justify an increase
in power.

~~~
pekk
It is interesting to know about the distribution of military capabilities. It
shouldn't be news that North Korea has a large military.

~~~
scarmig
You'd be surprised, though, by how few people realize NK has a formidable
military. Every time in the last decade NK commits some insanity, over the
water cooler people are more than happy to say, "[Bush|Obama] is being wimpy,
he should just invade NK and be done with it." I mean, I know it's just talk,
but if they had even the most cursory understanding of the military situation
in the region, they wouldn't say that.

~~~
jballanc
From what I've heard, it has less to do with just the size of the DPRK
military, and more to do with the geography of South Korea. For better or
worse, the Seoul metro area contains half of South Korea's entire population
and is within artillery range of the border. Any attempt at an invasion would
almost certainly be met with an immediate barrage of Seoul. Whatever the
ultimate outcome of such an act, no one is willing to make that sacrifice.

------
baldfat
For security questions my normal reply is it doesn't take much to cause
serious disruptions. A pre-teen with the right scripts and a little
information can cause great harm. A person given a little training and a
little guidance can do more harm and the more they learn the more harm they
can cause and the less you will be aware of their actions.

------
brador
It'll just be a routing proxy that goes through NKs IP. Chances are one of
their regular computers was hacked because it runs XP, their network mapped
and malware and bots added everywhere. Now the hackers are using that to hide
their true location.

------
hoare
I miss the times where the term "hacker" was used differently

